# pflanzen im garten und im teich....eine nummer groesser



## laolamia (17. Apr. 2015)

hallo,

nun ist es geschafft, heute war die auftaktveranstaltung der BUGA 2015
das blaue band der havel....mein teich im grossen 
vielleicht können alle einwohner, anwohner, besucher und interessierte hier bilder einstellen und infos austauschen.

meine dauerkarte wird sich hoffentlich lohnen....

gruss marco


----------



## laolamia (2. Mai 2015)

so, vormittags gemaeht und nachmittags zur buga 

tausende __ tulpen und die buga bruecke.....10 millionen oh man...aber schoen

 

die masse machts
 



 

bismarckturm...der mit dem sauren hering....

 

riesige spiellandschaft in einer alten sandgrube.....eine echse....  


blick ueber die stadthavel  

er ist ja immer schuld!  


wilma __ wels


----------



## laolamia (3. Mai 2015)

moin,

habs ganz vergessen....
das ist der teil in rathenow.

besonders der teil auf dem weinberg hat es mir angetan....warum?! weil es eine natuerlich gewachsene umgebung ist mit einem hundert jahre alten baumbestand in dem sich punktuell neues einbettet und alte sichtachsen wieder herstellt wurde.

nächste woche gehts nach brandenburg an der havel

gruss marco


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2015)

Da war ich am freitag, ist auch sehr schön!
lg ina


----------



## samorai (3. Mai 2015)

Schaaade, kann noch nicht in die Stadt und Jeans drücken noch auf meiner frischen Narbe.
Wenn Du mit der Foto-Safari fertig bist und der Gang über den Marienberg deine Beine erschlaffen lässt, kannst Du bei mir Pause machen und wenn "Sohne-Man" mit von der Partie ist , sag ihm um 17.00Uhr wird gefüttert!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## laolamia (3. Mai 2015)

Mein Sohn hat von 9 bis 13 Uhr seinen  ersten schwimmwettkampf.....die zeit nutze ich für den marienberg.  Leider müssen wir dann sofort nach hause. ...kindergeburtstag. aber von deinen fischen redet er noch immer. ...wir kommen  bestimmt  noch mal vorbei


----------



## laolamia (9. Juni 2015)

sooooooooooooooooo.......ich wollte unbedingt noch die __ rhododendron blüte erleben und war eigentlich schon 1 woche zu spaet .....


das rhododendron tal auf dem weinberg, teilweise 80 jahre alte pflanzen
   

gute nacht

 

das havelland vom bismarkturm....der nach protesten aus der bevoelkerung nun doch begehbar ist...den einen euro zusaetzlich sollte man ausgeben 
 

  der bismarkturm mit dem steingarten 
 

einfach natur...die havel
 

besonders schoen, neues gebaute in "alter gewachsener" natur

 

dinosauriereier.....der arme kerl 
 

die maus hab ich gerettet....scheinbar liegen da schon einige leichen 

 

wieder eine aussichtsplatform schoen an einem altarm der havel positioniert....geheimtip


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2015)

Gefällt mir alles gut, besonders die gerettete Maus . 
Ich lauf Dir und Deinen Bildern dann einfach mal hinterher


----------



## laolamia (14. Juni 2015)

heute mal eine sehr traurige nachricht, gestern das unwetter hat rathenow voll erwischt.
es gab einen todesfall und der standort rathenow ist wohl eine woche geschlossen.

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo miteinander!  Nach dem tragischen Unfall in Rathenow letzte Woche wird die Buga dort heut wieder öffnen, so dass wir wie schon lange geplant heute dort mit unseren Rathenower Freunden hingehen werden.
ich werde berichten!
lg ina


----------



## laolamia (20. Juni 2015)

grad kam in den nachrichten das heute wieder evakuiert wurde....hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem spass.


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo!  Ja leider sind wir gar nicht raufgekommen. Oder vielleicht zum Glück, denn dann wären wir evtl. mittendrin evakuiert worden und hätten uns vielleicht nur ein kleines Stück ansehen können und die Karten wären verbraucht gewesen. Wir gingen davon aus, dass heute wieder geöffnet ist. War es wohl auch am Vormittag. Wetter war Sonne-Wolken-mix, als wir mit unseren Rathenower Freunden ankamen brach die Sonne durch und wir freuten uns schon. Wir waren gegen kurz  nach drei da an einem Nebeneingang, die erste unfreundliche Kassendame schnarrte mich an nachdem ich nichtsahnend ne Kinderkarte kaufen wollte. Da ich nicht verstand was sie sagte, schnarrte sie mich noch unfreundlicher an "sie sollen mir sagen was die Security zu Ihnen gesagt hat, wann geöffnet wird! "        Hääää? Ich wusste ja nicht mal, dass zu ist... und securty hat mich nicht angesprochen. man murmelte dort was von halb vier würde aufgemacht. wir liefen also langsam Richtung Haupteingang, dort wurde dann 16 Uhr gemunkelt, auch dort Schulterzucken an der Kasse und meckernde Kundschaft, denn es schien die Sonne. Es konnte uns auch keiner sagen, ob ggf. der Standort Premnitz geöffnet hat... wir also zum nächsten Strassen Café,  das Bugator immer im Blick, immernoch knallte die Sonne, das Tor um zwanzig nach vier noch immer zu... nun gut,  also auf gut Glück nach Premnitz gefahren, bei strahlendem Sonnenschein im Auto. Dort angekommen, war geöffnet, leider zogen beim Hineingehen gerade dicke Regenwolken auf. Aber zumindest hier eine freundliche und gesprächige Dame an der Kasse. Am Einlass flötete es uns fröhlich entgegen: "Rathenow ist jetzt geöffnet!" Arghhhhhh! Ne erstmal hier rein. Der Spaziergang dort war zwar ganz nett, endete aber nass. Wenn wir das gleich gewusst hätten, wären wir schon gleich 15 Uhr nach Premnitz gefahren und hätten das noch bei Sonne geniessen können. aber leider war vorher nichts im Radio zu hören. Hinterher im Videotext geschaut: der Standort Rathenow war 14 Uhr evakuiert und nicht wieder geöffnet worden.
dass die Verantwortlichen angesichts der dunklen Wolken am Horizont kein Risiko eines erneuten Unwetters eigehen wollten, kann ich ja nachvollziehen, nur leider war der Informstionsfluss eher suboptimal...
nunja, wir haben es verschoben,  die Karten gelten ja noch ne Weile.

lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2015)

Und hier kommen noch die passenden Bilder dazu:
Zunächst mal Rathenow, vor den Toren der Buga
      
zum Glück waren wir gar nicht erst reingekommen...ich habe eine Freundin getroffen, die extra aus Magedeburg angereist war. Sie hatte ganze 20 Minuten drinnen verbracht,  dann wurde evakuiert und sie bekam die Info, dass ihre Eintrittskarten nun für Rathenow verbraucht sind....aber ich hoffe für sie, dass sich daran noch etwas ändern lässt.


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2015)

Und hier die Bilder von Premnitz, wo wir bis zum Regen nicht einmal ganz rund gekommen sind:
                    
gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2015)

Lg ina


----------



## laolamia (3. Aug. 2015)

so mal wieder auf der buga gewesen 

immer noch das beste...eine flossfahrt auf dem altarm


 


der weg durch den "optikpark" im hintergrund das eigetnliche ziel von diesem tag...der skyliner

 

das alles sieht man live wenn man abends zur havel angeln faehrt 

 

etwas angst

  

blick auf rathenow richtung osten, im vordergrund der kirchberg
 

blick auf den stadtplatz im optikpark

 

nochmal die kirche, die wurde nach der wende wieder saniert. der obere bereich fehlte da einige verrueckte 1945 von dort dem krieg noch eine wendung geben wollten 
der dachstuhl wurde uebrigens auf dem jetzigen optikparkgelaende fertig gestellt und mit einem bundeswehrhubschruber raufgesetzt RESPEKT
 

die grossen archen

 

im hintergrund der bismarkturm auf dem weinberg, fuer mich das schoenste bugagelände. die beruehmte bruecke (10mio) verbindet den optikpark mit dem weinberg.
echt schick aber natuerlich haette man fuer das geld auch alle rathenower kitas und schulen sanieren koennen...naja ist ja immer so

 
ein blick auf den optikpark mit den farbstrahlen und rechts der karpenteich mit den vielen seerosensorten. der steg ist uebrigens der berliner weltzeituhr nachempfunden.
weiter rechts im hintergrund das "rolfsche fernrohr" hat jemand privat gebaut, die erben haben es dem optikpark uebergeben

 
 blick nach westen, hier treffen stadthavel und havel wieder zusammen

 

UND BLUMEN


----------



## jolantha (3. Aug. 2015)

Danke, Lao 
Schön !!


----------



## ina1912 (6. Okt. 2015)

N'abend zusammen!
Heute will ich mich endlich mal dran machen (und das ist soo mühselig mit dem einzeln verkleinern, einzeln hochladen, und seit paar Tagen muss ich nach jedem hochgeladenen Bild auch noch zwischenspeichern und aktualisieren,  weil sich der Hochladebutton sonst nicht mehr bewegt, echt nervtötend) und Euch die schönen Herbstaufnahmen vom Rathenower Weinberg vom letzten Wochenende zu zeigen.. Auch wenn wirklich mühsam, aber die Macher der buga habens verdient, dass die wundervollen Ausblicke auch hier gezeigt werden, zumal wir in der Finalwoche sind! Deshalb also hier mein heutiger Versuch:


----------



## ina1912 (6. Okt. 2015)

Und weiter gehts mit dem Dahlienfeuerwerk. Da muss ich mich schon etwas einschränken bei der Auswahl, habe einfach zuviele tolle Blüten fotografiert...


----------



## ina1912 (6. Okt. 2015)

Und weils so schön ist, hier noch ein kleiner Nachschlag:

            

und übrigens, für alle Gartenschaufans: der rbb berichtete vorgestern aus den Gärten der Welt in Berlin-Marzahn, die ich wirklich empfehlen kann! Übernächstes Jahr wird dort die Internationale Gartenausstellung IGA stattfinden, und zu diesem Zweck wird das Gelände verdoppelt und bestehende Teile restauriert. Die Vorberichte waren sehr vielversprechend, ich bin auf jeden Fall dann dort!
lg ina


----------

